# Stillen or Se-r Side skirts?



## T200Sx (Jan 17, 2005)

I'm definetly going with the stillen lip and rear bumper but now im not sure if i wanna buy the side skirts from stillen or get some se-r side skirts? pricing should be pretty comprehable to eachother but what do you guys think?


----------



## LIUSPEED (May 29, 2002)

ser side skirts.


----------



## T200Sx (Jan 17, 2005)

you think itll flow with the stillen body kit tho>?


----------



## I'm Slow (Dec 30, 2004)

ill sell you some se-r skirts for 100$+ shipping obo they are a blueish-purple color but they rnt the same color as your car.


----------



## LIUSPEED (May 29, 2002)

T200Sx said:


> you think itll flow with the stillen body kit tho>?


the lip kit or the full bumper kit ?


----------



## T200Sx (Jan 17, 2005)

well im gettin the front lip and rear bumper its gettin ordered tomorrow :thumbup: i found an exact replica of what my car is going to look like when its done se-r side skirts stillen body kit and all take a look.. http://www.cardomain.com/ride/281211/3 i think it flows well


----------



## 2slowpro (Jan 13, 2005)

I think the side skirts to the untrained eye (or someone picky) wont notice that the stock side skirts would be a little higher than the stillen setup. if you had the stillen side skirts it would give the appearance of the car being lower (like any body kit). But again i dont think its a huge difference.


----------



## guamsnx (Apr 10, 2005)

se-r side skirts :thumbup:


----------

